# $9.99 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len



## oregon (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2098

A clickie MXDL style CREE. 

Looks like a little crack in the head of this one. Whatever, don't get between me and the order button 

oregon

**Hotlinked images removed. Please review the rules/regs, especially rule #3 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html#articles **


----------



## FAAbUlights (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Yea...that thing looks cracked out! I wouldn't expect much from this light. But what would you expect for ten dollars?


----------



## SuperNinja (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Why couldn't I have waited until now to buy all of those Elly lights and cree stars that I got a while back?


----------



## moon lander (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

is that lense made of glass??


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Its not a bad light for 10 Bucks,
Now we can afford to have some decent spares around


----------



## oregon (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



moon lander said:


> is that lense made of glass??


 
I just sent off that question to DX and will report any answer I receive.

Step-up circuit and aluminum reflector: Oh boy!

oregon


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Looks more like a scratch, not a crack as it doesn't seem to go all the way thru to the other side.

As it is, I ordered 5 of them. See how long it takes to get here.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Oh no!!! Now I have three orders in process from Deal Extreme! I too just ordered 3 of these. I received my first "Elly" 10 days ago...I love this little light! I put in a green led and it rocks! I was going to try to put in a cree in one of the 4 I have coming...but now I won't have to. I ordered some of the new Led light bulbs too...I'm either way up on new deals or a major easy hit! Good thing I don't have a wife or I'd be getting lots of doghouse time!


----------



## DNova (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

I just bought one!


----------



## rp42995 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

i also bought a few, $10 you can't go wrong


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Dang, $10 for a cree 1AA light. Hard to resist.


----------



## Minjin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

How are we supposed to figure out which products are good and which aren't? They have so many lights that are similiar to each other. Too many. For instance, why isn't anyone going after THIS Cree light? Its been on there for a while, too.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Herre jösses! What's going on? First a 11dollar Cree-light, and a couple of hours later a 10dollar Cree-light?
So the 100dollar question (for a 10dollar light...), what's the difference? But looks like for some reason, people here are more excited about this one, than Kaidomains.


----------



## Zerius (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

its because of the aluminum reflector


----------



## kanarie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



> How are we supposed to figure out which products are good and which aren't? They have so many lights that are similiar to each other. Too many. For instance, why isn't anyone going after THIS Cree light? Its been on there for a while, too.



Because shipped it is two times as expensive........


----------



## Lobo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

So the Kaidomain one has glass lens, and the Deal-extreme one has al-reflector? 
Think even I can take the plunge on this light.


----------



## Radio (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

In for a "few" :lolsign:


----------



## Nake (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Price has just gone up! This is like watching the stock market.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Nake said:


> Price has just gone up! This is like watching the stock market.


 
:lolsign: 

I just noticed that too, I just lost myself 0.50USD!


----------



## FlashKat (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Plus this is almost the same light everybody has been modding with a Cree and bragging it is only $14.00 after modding, and now you can buy it modded for $10.00.


kanarie said:


> Because shipped it is two times as expensive........


----------



## Minjin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

Now we're all holding out hoping it will go down below the original price. It can't go above kai's price...


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

I ordered one of each  $10.99 and $9.99


----------



## Lobo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



TOOCOOL said:


> I ordered one of each  $10.99 and $9.99


Be sure to make a comparative review!


----------



## Vickers (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

IB4TPB

:nana:


----------



## FlashCrazy (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

I'm waiting for $4.99...



LoL just kidding...I'm gonna have to hit the order button too!

I just ordered some Ellies the other day, plus the Cree stars to swap in them....now they have to put these out for $4 less! Sheesh...everytime I order from them they either lower their prices or do something like this! Can't complain though!


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

I'm wondering if this has the focusing head like Kai's version?


----------



## oregon (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



moon lander said:


> is that lense made of glass??


 
The lense is _plastic_, per email just received from DX.

oregon


----------



## Minjin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

These things are aluminum aren't they? Why does the description say Steel?



> The lense is plastic, per email just received from DX.
> 
> oregon



LOL. So whats better? A glass lens or an aluminum reflector?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



> Jesus Christ, what's going on. First a 11dollar Cree-light, and a couple of hours later a 10dollar Cree-light?
> So the 100dollar question (for a 10dollar light...), what's the difference? But looks like for some reason, people here are more excited about this one, than Kaidomains.


Each light seems to have different benefits:

The Kaidomain light (of which I've already made an order...) apparently has beefier o-rings and a glass lens. The Dealextreme light mentions an improved aluminum reflector. Clearly, the best solution is to buy BOTH lights, pull the improved reflectors out of the DX lights and put them in the better sealed, glass-windowed Kaidomain lights


----------



## Bearcat (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*

I do not need another flashlight, but I ordered one anyway!


----------



## oregon (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Bearcat said:


> I do not need another flashlight, but I ordered one anyway!


 
Yes! Spoken like a true heavy-weight champion flashaholic I'm in good company. 

I ordered the Kai mirror image of this light earlier today. Pot just called the kettle black...

oregon


----------



## Skibane (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Minjin said:


> These things are aluminum aren't they? Why does the description say Steel?



Nope, I'm pretty sure that they're made of steel - the mark of a TRUE "entry-level" Chinese flashight. 

I wonder how hard it would be to mod the driver for reduced brightness/longer run-time - sort of a brighter version of the Dorcy 1-cell LED lights...


----------



## oregon (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Skibane said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure that they're made of steel - the mark of a TRUE "entry-level" Chinese flashight.


 
From the DX listing: "This particular light uses MXDL's barrels so guild quality is good considering its price. The steel materials used is quite heavy -- you probably know this if you have experience with the MXDL light"

If these lights won't shine then they should make handy door stops, dumbells & bludgeons.

oregon


----------



## Minjin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*

I don't know if I like the idea of my flashlights rusting... :lolsign:


----------



## Lobo (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



2xTrinity said:


> Each light seems to have different benefits:
> 
> The Kaidomain light (of which I've already made an order...) apparently has beefier o-rings and a glass lens. The Dealextreme light mentions an improved aluminum reflector. Clearly, the best solution is to buy BOTH lights, pull the improved reflectors out of the DX lights and put them in the better sealed, glass-windowed Kaidomain lights


:lolsign: 
Very good, yet cheap solution. Got to love dealextreme and kaidomain! 
Wonder if they have the same circuits, cause the kaidomain one is oddly enough brighter AND has longer runtime according to his numbers. Maybe worth the extra 0,50USD!


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Lobo said:


> :lolsign:
> Very good, yet cheap solution. Got to love dealextreme and kaidomain!
> Wonder if they have the same circuits, cause the kaidomain one is oddly enough brighter AND has longer runtime according to his numbers. Maybe worth the extra 0,50USD!


They did the runtime test using different batteries -- Kai used a NiMH, DX used a standard alkaline. I saw a huge difference in brightness depending on what batteries I used in my Elly, and this was discussed in detail in the huge Elly thread. Cheap alkalines have the shortest runtime, and lowest brightness. NiMH are slightly brighter, and run much longer. Premium Alkaline are brighter still, and have similar runtime as NiMH. 1.5V Lithium primary is the best in both respects.


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*

Damn it, this is getting expensive for me lol! Just saw Kai had those lights on his page AFTER I ordered 5 of them from DX. Needless to say, I ordered 2 from kai.

Kai's page said they ship on or about March 20th, so should be here end of this month.

I better stock up on lithiums for these lights lol.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



2xTrinity said:


> They did the runtime test using different batteries -- Kai used a NiMH, DX used a standard alkaline. I saw a huge difference in brightness depending on what batteries I used in my Elly, and this was discussed in detail in the huge Elly thread. Cheap alkalines have the shortest runtime, and lowest brightness. NiMH are slightly brighter, and run much longer. Premium Alkaline are brighter still, and have similar runtime as NiMH. 1.5V Lithium primary is the best in both respects.


 
So you would say it's the same lights with the only exception of glass and thicker O-rings Vs Al-reflector? Seems to me that it would be strange if they used different bodies, so I would gander a guess that the focusable beam works in the DX-light too. But fun that they chose to change these small details, think they would have sold crazy anyways. Never the less, both lights are an absolute steal, 10USD for a Cree-light, absolutely crazy!

A sidenote, does Al-reflectors and glass-windows really make that much difference on output?


----------



## Spordin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*

Is Jesus Christ a member here? :scowl: Anyway, looks like a deal.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Lobo said:


> So you would say it's the same lights with the only exception of glass and thicker O-rings Vs Al-reflector? Seems to me that it would be strange if they used different bodies, so I would gander a guess that the focusable beam works in the DX-light too. But fun that they chose to change these small details, think they would have sold crazy anyways. Never the less, both lights are an absolute steal, 10USD for a Cree-light, absolutely crazy!
> 
> A sidenote, does Al-reflectors and glass-windows really make that much difference on output?


In the case of the reflector, the one that was on some of the Elly lights was thin/splotchy in some places, others were okay. Either way, the aluminum would have a significantly better reflectance and will be more consistent. Beam pattern may also be more optimized for Cree but that's impossible to know without using both. The reflector would make more a difference though if you have a lot more lumens to begin with, so that might be a better candidate for a flashlight to modify (o-rings and glass window are easier to add after the fact than a custom reflector). 

From the beginning, the lenses won't be very different, but the plastic will be much more prone to getting scratched, which will over time reduce the light output. Also the focusability is probably due to the beefier o-rings, on the stock Elly, loosening the head at all causes it to flop around as the seal is lost -- if the o-ring were thicker, the head could be adjusted without losing the seal.

EDIT: Just saw the notice about the glass no longer being a feature on the Kai light. It's probabyl wise to wait at least 24 hours until after a new product has been announced from Kai or DX, as this isn't the first time I've ordered a product only to find it for significantly cheaper or somehow updated thanks to a price war between the two sites


----------



## Lobo (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*

@2xTrinity
Thanks for the explanation, I have never given much thought about AR-coating, lenses etc when it comes to lights before, didnt think it mattered that much.

@Spordin
I'm guessing your frowning at my remark. Don't know why you find it offensive, but no harm was intended. I'll edit it, if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## moon lander (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



> Clearly, the best solution is to buy BOTH lights, pull the improved reflectors out of the DX lights and put them in the better sealed, glass-windowed Kaidomain lights



ill second that! but notice its 1 cent shy of a dx point... solid excuse to throw something else in with the order!


----------



## oregon (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*

This is turning into a _real horse_ race. *Kai has updated his bargain CREE data*: plastic lens and reduced price to $9.99 (now Kai undercuts DX price).

"**Update** This light no longer comes with glass lens, it will use plastic lens instead. New price $9.99 shipped each."

Nothing like competition huh. 

Alot can happen between now and the 20th when Kai's light may ship. What next...

oregon


----------



## FlashCrazy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*

Arghhhhh....I just saw that too...no more glass lens from Kaidomain.


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



2xTrinity said:


> Each light seems to have different benefits:
> 
> The Kaidomain light (of which I've already made an order...) apparently has beefier o-rings and a glass lens. The Dealextreme light mentions an improved aluminum reflector. Clearly, the best solution is to buy BOTH lights, pull the improved reflectors out of the DX lights and put them in the better sealed, glass-windowed Kaidomain lights


 
Sorry, no glass on Kai's.

*ELITE***Update** This light no longer comes with glass lens, it will use plastic lens instead. New price $9.99 shipped each.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*

Price is back down to 9.99 for the DX one

And should the one from DX be brighter than the one from Kaidomain. It appears that they should be the same however the one on Kaidomain is stating higher lux. I already placed an order for the DX one but will cancel and get the Kaidomain one if its better.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10.50 CREE P4 AA @ DX, alum. ref, steel body, plas len*



johnny13oi said:


> Price is back down to 9.99 for the DX one
> 
> And should the one from DX be brighter than the one from Kaidomain. It appears that they should be the same however the one on Kaidomain is stating higher lux. I already placed an order for the DX one but will cancel and get the Kaidomain one if its better.


Hmm... it's possible the aluminum reflector on the DX version is causing the beam to be somewhat less collimated than the Kai version. That may explain the lower lux with the same lumens. It may be best to wait until DX posts a beamshot -- if they gave up some hotspot intensity to get rid of the yellow "ring" that may be worth it.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont really mind the yellow rings, I just want the brighter out of the two. It's really weird though that the Elly is known to use 1W and the 1.25W Cree puts out 1500 lux at 3 feet, so i would guess the rating of 2000 would be more reasonable than the 3300 or something from kai


----------



## henry33 (Mar 11, 2007)

So no one has said this, but isn't this really the SAME light from both Kaidomain and DX? Sounds like the only difference is that the measurements were made with different batteries, but if they both used the same batteries, wouldn't the results be about the same? 

Right now they both have the same price and free shipping so maybe it doesn't really matter which company you order from? 

Oh well, I guess I'll go ahead and order a few. I think I have the same problem other people here do, I order a few extras for friends or gifts, but I seem to be ordering them faster than I'm giving them away.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheaper, but not as good as modding yourself ?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1901689&postcount=21


----------



## billgr (Mar 11, 2007)

nice light....great price.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Cheaper, but not as good as modding yourself ?
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1901689&postcount=21



Shouldn't it be the same unless they are using lower bins for the Cree'd Ellys that are selling for 10. If not then aren't they both using the exact same components?

Now the one at Kaidomain is saying that they're using glass lense again. LOL


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 11, 2007)

I do hope neither company goes too low in their pricing, be a shame to lose either company.

Probably almost a loss leader, so come on everyone, don't just buy these torches, buy something else too, and keep them in business.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> I do hope neither company goes too low in their pricing, be a shame to lose either company.
> 
> Probably almost a loss leader, so come on everyone, don't just buy these torches, buy something else too, and keep them in business.



I too hope that theyre making money off these lights. They seem to be great and can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## lexina (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



LiteBrite said:


> Sorry, no glass on Kai's.
> 
> *ELITE***Update** This light no longer comes with glass lens, it will use plastic lens instead. New price $9.99 shipped each.




And the glass lens is back!!

QUOTE
**Update again** Glass lens will be used in this light, no more platic lens. New price $9.99 shipped each. Gallery updated.(Contact us at [email protected] for price protection) END QUOTE

I just ordered one from DealExtreme. Was going to get one from kaidomain too but for some reason, it wouldn't transfer me to the Paypal checkout. Not sure if i need to create an account with kaidomain first.

Edit: managed to order 1 from kaidomain too after i had created an account.


----------



## HarveyRich (Mar 11, 2007)

> Originally posted by Minjin: How are we supposed to figure out which products are good and which aren't? They have so many lights that are similiar to each other. Too many. For instance, why isn't anyone going after THIS Cree light? Its been on there for a while, too



Well, for one thing, this is reported to have a run time of 35 minutes as opposed to about 2 1/2 hours for the "modded" Elly. I always look at the run times. There's always a trade-off between brightness and run time at some level.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 11, 2007)

kaidomain now has the price lowered to $9.49 :lolsign:


----------



## lexina (Mar 11, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> kaidomain now has the price lowered to $9.49 :lolsign:



that's amazing - just 10 mins after i entered my order! anyway, i am very happy with the great price i got


----------



## shadowbuds (Mar 11, 2007)

Ugh, this is starting to **** me off! Every time I want a new light I wait for a review but so far it seems like every time there's a new review a newer, better light comes out the next day... ​


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 11, 2007)

Note 

DX: In stock now

Kai quoted shipping date: 20th March.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Nake said:


> Price has just gone up! This is like watching the stock market.




Went up to what? I just bought one and it was only $9.99, shipped. If this ends up being half way decent, I'm going to buy a bunch more to give as presents.


----------



## mzzj (Mar 11, 2007)

I wonder if these DX/Kaido cree's are really P4 bin. Knowing how efficient chinese are in copying anything it would be too easy to print new stickers to led reels...
They also make fake transistors even that orginals cost less than 1$

I dont question DX/kaido honesty, their chinese suppliers is what I am worried.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 11, 2007)

It's times like these, I'm glad to be a Cree Shareholder. I'm laughing all the way to the bank! HAHAHA


----------



## mzzj (Mar 11, 2007)

Aluminium reflector + XR-E cree led for $10 alone makes these intresting for modders. multi-reflector bicycle lamps, headlamps and so on... 

Is Elly reflector too big to fit three of them inside Maglite head?


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: $10 CREE P4 AA @ DX*



Trashman said:


> Went up to what? I just bought one and it was only $9.99, shipped. If this ends up being half way decent, I'm going to buy a bunch more to give as presents.


 
It had gone up at the time of my post.


----------



## LV426 (Mar 11, 2007)

Is the Kai and DX lights the same???

Kai: "Aluminum built with protective coating"

DX: "The steel materials used is quite heavy"


----------



## mzzj (Mar 11, 2007)

LV426 said:


> Is the Kai and DX lights the same???
> 
> Kai: "Aluminum built with protective coating"
> 
> DX: "The steel materials used is quite heavy"


For sure body in both of them is aluminium. 

At the moment it looks like DX light have aluminium reflector and plastic lens. Kai have plastic reflector with glass lens. I am sure that this is a conspiracy between Kai and DX to make you buy both :laughing:


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2007)

mzzj said:


> I am sure that this is a conspiracy between Kai and DX to make you buy both :laughing:


 
I can picture them strolling,laughing, counting their money as they make their way to the Bank of Hong Kong to make a deposit.


----------



## Fluffster (Mar 11, 2007)

I just ordered 6 of those, along with assorted DX detritus. I'm sure this is a great light to ensnare future flashoholics with!


----------



## rp42995 (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought some from each site what the heck for $10 will see if there the same


----------



## Lobo (Mar 11, 2007)

Just saw the new beamshots at Kaidomain, most impressive, and for 10 dollar, incredible we're the technology has brought us nowadays.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 11, 2007)

> I wonder if these DX/Kaido cree's are really P4 bin. Knowing how efficient chinese are in copying anything it would be too easy to print new stickers to led reels...
> They also make fake transistors even that orginals cost less than 1$
> 
> I dont question DX/kaido honesty, their chinese suppliers is what I am worried.


You think that it may be a lower Cree bin rebadged? Certainly these are genuine Cree LEDs based on the efficiency I've seen. I will say that the bin they have does have a noticeable bluish tint compared to some of the other Crees that I've bought from group buys, but the lumen output is the same compared to other Cree lights I have running the same current. All my Crees, including all the ones from DX, are double the brightness of the Lumideds LEDs I've used, and more than double the brightness of the stock Elly LEDs. The one light I have from DX running a U-Bin Seoul is even stronger yet for output--by far the most efficient LED I've ever used, so I'm inclined to believe the U-Bin Seoul emitters they're selling for $7 are the real thing as well.


----------



## mzzj (Mar 11, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> You think that it may be a lower Cree bin rebadged? Certainly these are genuine Cree LEDs based on the efficiency I've seen. I will say that the bin they have does have a noticeable bluish tint compared to some of the other Crees that I've bought from group buys, but the lumen output is the same compared to other Cree lights I have running the same current.


Yeah, rebadging came to my mind. Or if they are completely non-binned(I guess color temp. variations would reveal this unless cree's process controll is top-notch) 
Happy to hear that these compare well with leds from other sources.


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2007)

I've noticed on the DX site their Crees are WD color binned. Isn't WC white?(I can't find a color chart for Crees) So WD would be a shift towards the blue, correct?

edit; according to the chart I got it backwards


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 11, 2007)

Nake said:


> I've noticed on the DX site their Crees are WD color binned. Isn't WC white?(I can't find a color chart for Crees) So WD would be a shift towards the blue, correct?


This is right, and I've noticed that all of the ones I have from DX are the same lumens as my WH (slightly green tinted, somewhat warmer color temp) P4 bins, but a slight blue tint, as advertized. The WH is actually the best binning I've seen, the fact that it's slightly green tinted means it actually renders greens and yellow much more accurately than any "true white" LEDs that I've seen, even though it doesn't look as good on a white wall.


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2007)

I found one.


----------



## moon lander (Mar 11, 2007)

henry33 said:


> So no one has said this, but isn't this really the SAME light from both Kaidomain and DX? Sounds like the only difference is that the measurements were made with different batteries, but if they both used the same batteries, wouldn't the results be about the same?



i agree, for the most part, its extremely likely that they are both the exact same body and driver. i cant imagine there are actually 2 factories producing this and they happen to look exactly identical even while made of 2 totally different materials. i think they are both steel (my ellys are heavy) and both hopefully use a better step-up circuit than the ellys (looks like it). differences in stated brightness are battery differences plus dx is usually more conservative with those than kai.

The DX aluminum reflector is, however, the deal sealer for me. custom made for the cree, it will probably produce a nice beam which was what the elly lacked. Now if kai comes thru on those glass lenses, cool, because the o-rings are a plus too, but lenses and o-rings can be found elsewhere. aluminum reflectors would be very hard to find after the fact.

ill buy the dx version, direct drive it on a 14500, and buy glow in the dark o-rings for it. and we need a group buy on about 5000 glass lenses


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

hey is the dealextreme website working for yall? it doesnt seem to be working for me


----------



## moon lander (Mar 11, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> hey is the dealextreme website working for yall? it doesnt seem to be working for me



oh dear god nooooooooooooO!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

should I cancel my paypal payment?


----------



## cage (Mar 11, 2007)

My browser cant find the server at www.dealextreme.com
Maybe server is down due to overwhelming traffic or something.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

I also just noticed that my payment was sent to [email protected] . Was it always that? Oh, nevermind I checked my old order and it was that as well.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 11, 2007)

Note that the connecting wires are different colours, and connected to different parts of the Cree star from both dealers.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

Actually the dealextreme website is working now. I wonder what happened


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 11, 2007)

I wish this kind of competition would make Fenix and JetBeam cheaper .....


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 11, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish this kind of competition would make Fenix and JetBeam cheaper .....


Assuming my plan in the post here would work, it's possible to get a 3W CR123 Cree light in your choice of color, two Cree Ellys, and an even smaller 1xAA Cree -- 4 Cree lights total from DX -- for the price of a Fenix L0D-CE


----------



## beefy6969 (Mar 11, 2007)

Like I said once and I'll say it again...fcuk Fenix!

Until they drop their prices, im boycotting them.


----------



## al2k (Mar 11, 2007)

Just pulled the trigger and ordered four - a couple bucks cheaper than what I paid for me L0D-CE... :rock:


----------



## SuperNinja (Mar 11, 2007)

moon lander said:


> i think they are both steel (my ellys are heavy)


I tend to believe Kaidomains specs (Aluminum built with protective coating), since they are non-magnetic.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 11, 2007)

SuperNinja said:


> I tend to believe Kaidomains specs (Aluminum built with protective coating), since they are non-magnetic.


Sounds like solid evidence to me. That and the fact that they conduct heat very well tells me they're Aluminum. They just happen to be very thick compared to most flashlights at that size.


----------



## moon lander (Mar 11, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> Sounds like solid evidence to me. That and the fact that they conduct heat very well tells me they're Aluminum. They just happen to be very thick compared to most flashlights at that size.



any way to test this on my elly? id like to know, cause isnt steel (especially stainless) a bad heat conductor?


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2007)

Use a magnet.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

So is the DX one steel or aluminum?


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2007)

I got 4 of the old ones from DX and they're all aluminum.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 11, 2007)

Are there new ones?


----------



## lexina (Mar 11, 2007)

moon lander said:


> ill buy the dx version, direct drive it on a 14500, and buy glow in the dark o-rings for it. and we need a group buy on about 5000 glass lenses



you may want to check but i remember reading a warning on the site that 14500s would blow the driver/emitter


----------



## kevinm (Mar 11, 2007)

Nake said:


> I got 4 of the old ones from DX and they're all aluminum.



Could you measure the reflector's outside diameter?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Nake (Mar 11, 2007)

kevinm said:


> Could you measure the reflector's outside diameter?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


 
23.5mm

edit; correction


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 12, 2007)

Isn´t that the OD of the flashlight? The reflector should be a lot less.. the lens is 24,7mm and I dont think the reflector is larger.


----------



## Nake (Mar 12, 2007)

Scattergun said:


> Isn´t that the OD of the flashlight? The reflector should be a lot less.. the lens is 24,7mm and I dont think the reflector is larger.


 
Sorry my mistake, 23.5mm. Gotta start wearing those bi-focals.


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 12, 2007)

I just happened to order a 9Volt lampassembly for my Surefire and ordered the wrong one. I ordered the one for the cheap Tassa or whatever the name was... wich coincidentally has a reflector with 23mm OD. And the g&P lamp is removable from the reflector... wonder what might happen if I fitted this reflector to the Elly? 
One had to shorten the reflectorhousing somewhat since this reflector is shorter than the original, but it would give a little more flood.... and its orangepeel:naughty:

Maybe a Seoul would be more forgiving on the reflectordesign?


----------



## KevinCK (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone from Canada every order from Kai's? His order page has the 'state' dropdown hardcoded for US states. No 'other' option for non USA residents. There is a Country text field but no place to put a province.

I don't want to order and have it get lost in the mail. How do non USA residents order?


----------



## mrsinbad (Mar 12, 2007)

Is the body stainless steel or is it plain steel that will rust?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 12, 2007)

mrsinbad said:


> Is the body stainless steel or is it plain steel that will rust?


The weight is only a couple grams heavier than the stock Elly (easily explained by the Aluminum reflector vs plastic). The stock Elly is just fairly thick aluminum compared to most flashlights, not steel. This is easy to test as Aluminum is not magnetic, while anything containing iron is.


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Mar 12, 2007)

KevinCK said:


> Anyone from Canada every order from Kai's? His order page has the 'state' dropdown hardcoded for US states. No 'other' option for non USA residents. There is a Country text field but no place to put a province.
> 
> I don't want to order and have it get lost in the mail. How do non USA residents order?


 
I ordered some stuff last week from Kai. I selected Canada from the drop down and putting Ontario in the "State" field.

Kai attended University of BC, so he definitely knows where Canada is lol.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here.
Does anybody have a close picture of the circuit board or does somebody know if it is possible to mod the circuit to use 2 AAs?
By the way is the DX light focusable?

Thanks


----------



## gilles44 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello,
I'am interested in buying this little light (DX CREE P4)
Has somebody really tried it ?
How is the beam, spot or flood ?
How does it compare to fenix lights ?

Thanks.

Gilles


----------



## Lobo (Mar 15, 2007)

gilles44 said:


> Hello,
> I'am interested in buying this little light (DX CREE P4)
> Has somebody really tried it ?
> How is the beam, spot or flood ?
> ...


 
Check out the beamshots at www.kaidomain.com. And it's supposed to be focusable. For 10 bucks, you can't go wrong.


----------



## KevinCK (Mar 15, 2007)

I think we're all waiting for our orders to be delivered. Kai pretty much always stated he was going to ship on March 20. DX seemed to have stuff in stock but most people seem to find their order still 'processing'. DX also says they'll ship on the 20th now.


----------



## Abouna (Mar 15, 2007)

I just tried to order two from Kai. I get a message from PayPal:

"This transaction is invalid. Please return to the recipient's website to complete your transaction using their regular checkout flow."

Anyone know what the deal is?


----------



## tesseract (Mar 15, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> This is easy to test as Aluminum is not magnetic, while anything containing iron is.



Many stainless steels are non-magnetic. Weight is a better way to distinguish between aluminum and stainless (if you've handled both metals before, it should be pretty obvious).


----------



## KevinCK (Mar 21, 2007)

According to the dealextreme account page, mine just shipped.

The Dealextremem version of the 9.99 Cree just shipped for me. Ordered on march 12th. Been at the stage of "Ready to package, your next notice will be a shipping notice" since the 15th. Now it says shipped via airmail as of the 21st. 4 to 7 business days by Air Mail

Another post in the forum has someone saying the Kai version is delayed and won't ship until the 27th.


----------



## flavp5 (Mar 21, 2007)

I got a email from DX saying mine shipped today as well
:naughty:


----------



## Nake (Mar 21, 2007)

My Lorsunds from DX shipped the 19th and the glass lenses from KD shipped yesterday.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Mar 22, 2007)

well i just ordered mine too. i ordered the $10 cree from kia last week and the dx $10 cree just five min ago. we'll see which one we all like better. i have a feeling that one will be a clear winner and like 80% of us will agree on which one is the better of the two.


----------



## lexina (Mar 22, 2007)

got an email from DX that my Cree shipped yesterday. no news from Kaidomain yet.


----------



## DNova (Mar 22, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> well i just ordered mine too. i ordered the $10 cree from kia last week and the dx $10 cree just five min ago. we'll see which one we all like better. i have a feeling that one will be a clear winner and like 80% of us will agree on which one is the better of the two.


I only ordered the one from DX so I'm really hoping it's that one


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 22, 2007)

DNova said:


> I only ordered the one from DX so I'm really hoping it's that one


I believe the DX light will be a clear winner -- fact of the matter is it's a lot easier to buy a separate glass lens and improved O-Rings after the fact than a custom aluminum reflector (although it's probably almost cheaper to just buy equal numbers of both the lights from Kai and DX, and assemble one set that's the best of both worlds, and another set for gifts )


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 22, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> I believe the DX light will be a clear winner -- fact of the matter is it's a lot easier to buy a separate glass lens and improved O-Rings after the fact than a custom aluminum reflector (although it's probably almost cheaper to just buy equal numbers of both the lights from Kai and DX, and assemble one set that's the best of both worlds, and another set for gifts )



I too believe that the DX one will be much better with the aluminum reflector. The Kaidomain one just has a glass lense and the LED seems to be off center.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 23, 2007)

I just ordered my Cree Elly from DX. Hope it's worth it!


----------



## Abouna (Mar 24, 2007)

What's the story with the Kai lights? Mine still say "collecting from suppliers".

I've a mind to cancle my order and order from DX.


----------



## vetkaw63 (Mar 24, 2007)

They sent Kai black anodized lights instead of clear ano. He sent them back. He said a couple more days.
Mike


----------



## cage (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine arrived today. \o/ The reflector is pretty sweet. It fits tightly with the cree. Being metal it may need insulating to prevent shortcircuit with the cree. Insulation can be done easily with electrictape or semiconductor heatsink insulation silicone.
The flashlight has some scraches here and there, but flashlights are going to get scrached during use anyway so I dont mind. 
Negative lead needed to be lengthened to provide better contact to body.
Boost circuit is the same as with elly.
I love this flaslight. I will post a beamshot comparison with this light and creed elly when it gets dark outside. Before that here is some pictures. 



http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxeliteub3.jpg




http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite2uk8.jpg




http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite3zy2.jpg




http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite4so4.jpg




http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite5gq5.jpg




http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite6qq9.jpg




http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite7gi4.jpg


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 26, 2007)

Wouldnt the application of tape around the Cree reduce its ability to dissipate heat and damage it?


----------



## cage (Mar 26, 2007)

The cree is driven at 1 watt so I dont think that enough heat is generated for it to cause any damage.


----------



## gilles44 (Mar 26, 2007)

cage said:


> The cree is driven at 1 watt so I dont think that enough heat is generated for it to cause any damage.



Only 1W ? I thought it was 3W !


----------



## vetkaw63 (Mar 26, 2007)

It looks like you need to order the glass lens from KD. 2 for a dollar.
Mike


----------



## cage (Mar 26, 2007)

gilles44 said:


> Only 1W ? I thought it was 3W !


I thought so too when I ordered it. After that all 3W claims were removed from the sale page.


vetkaw63 said:


> It looks like you need to order the glass lens from KD. 2 for a dollar.
> Mike


My cameras flash exaggerates the lense scraches a bit. I think plastic lense is better because it won't break so easily.


----------



## lexina (Mar 26, 2007)

got mine today as well. it's an amazing value at 9.99 and would be excellent for gifts since it uses AA


----------



## Radio (Mar 26, 2007)

Still a great deal for $9.99 shipped!!!


----------



## cage (Mar 26, 2007)

Stock elly reflector seems to produce brighter beam. Lorsund head has less flood due to o-ring that keeps reflector deeper. Lorsunds beam may be slightly dimmer but it is much smoother and nice. I could not get any decent pictures with my cam. Maybe somebody can do better.
Creed elly on left and lorsund on right:



http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite8wn3.jpg


----------



## Lobo (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, cage!
Seems like the kaidomain one(stock reflector) is the one to go for if you want a throwy pocketrocket.


----------



## cage (Mar 26, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Thanks for the pics, cage!
> Seems like the kaidomain one(stock reflector) is the one to go for if you want a throwy pocketrocket.


Now I managed to get a better ceiling picture:



http://img161.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dxelite9fk9.jpg
I personally prefer the aluminium reflector.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 26, 2007)

Those pics were quite different.  
Not that much in throw, but a bit nicer beam on the DX, all in all, pretty equal.


----------



## eebowler (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry cage if these are dumb questions but the light on the left is what exactly and what is a 'Lorsunds'?


----------



## cage (Mar 26, 2007)

eebowler said:


> sorry cage if these are dumb questions but the light on the left is what exactly and what is a 'Lorsunds'?


Light on the left is this
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1120
modded with this led http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1302

and on the right this Lorsund
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2098


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 26, 2007)

A lorsunds is what DX calls their already modded Elly with the Cree and Aluminum reflector


----------



## eebowler (Mar 26, 2007)

Doh! Thanks guys  It seems like the moded Elly with the plastic reflector gives a hotter spot.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 26, 2007)

Woo hoo! Can't wait to get mine.
The DX site now shows the Lorsund is out of stock at the moment:
_Update: current batch has sold out. Orders received after March 25 6:00am will be ship on around April 5, 2007._
I bought mine on the 23rd, I hope I made the window.
Thanks for the eye candy, cage.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 26, 2007)

I still can't believe the quality of this light. The feel and the finish will make you think you are holding stainless steel light in your hand. It looks like an expensive light. I just can not see how they are breaking even at the $10 shipped price.

The combined heatsink and pill is decently sized. You can just thread out the assembly. There is a o-ring used between bezel and the lens. The aluminum reflector is threaded in.

- Vikas


----------



## Lobo (Mar 26, 2007)

So what's the final judgement on the body? Is it al or steel?


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 26, 2007)

Al


----------



## Lobo (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, should have known.


----------



## Zerius (Mar 26, 2007)

I am so excited about this light, id jump on another 1 or 2 except i need the funds for the $30 rexlight =D


----------



## Minjin (Mar 26, 2007)

I got mine today. Pretty pleased with it for the 10 bucks. The build quality definitely is a bit low but I like the design of the light. I really only have two problems with it. 

First is that I'm a bit underwhelmed at the output. This is my first cree light and I was expecting a bit more. As it is, I don't think it really puts out much more light than either my Madmax Lite on 2aa or my L1P. Was I expecting too much? Or is it just going to have a really good runtime? 

Secondly, its not good at handling low voltage cells. I was planning on getting two of these to use as headlights on my bicycle and feeding them with nimh cells. However, I tried a few of the ones I have sitting around and it won't light. I have a box of used alkalines and it balks at many of them as well. I guess thats what you get with an el cheapo driver. I have some nimh cells charging right now so I can see if it will light with a fully charged cell. If not, then I'll be pretty disappointed.


----------



## Skibane (Mar 26, 2007)

Eh, nobody gets huge brightness out of a single AA cell - Not even Fenix.

Perhaps it's a little brighter with an Energizer e2 lithium cell?


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 26, 2007)

Would anyone know the low voltage cutoff of these lights? I was planning on using this light with primarily only NiMh batteries.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 27, 2007)

Skibane said:


> Eh, nobody gets huge brightness out of a single AA cell - Not even Fenix.
> 
> Perhaps it's a little brighter with an Energizer e2 lithium cell?


Even the Regular E2 (not lithium -- higher performance alkaline) is a big improvement over standard alkalines. That's what I'd recommend for running Primaries as it's possible to get those fairly cheap at Costco. E2 Lithium would be better, but cost on those begins to approach the price of the light after a few battery changes...



> First is that I'm a bit underwhelmed at the output. This is my first cree light and I was expecting a bit more. As it is, I don't think it really puts out much more light than either my Madmax Lite on 2aa or my L1P. Was I expecting too much? Or is it just going to have a really good runtime?
> 
> Secondly, its not good at handling low voltage cells. I was planning on getting two of these to use as headlights on my bicycle and feeding them with nimh cells. However, I tried a few of the ones I have sitting around and it won't light. I have a box of used alkalines and it balks at many of them as well. I guess thats what you get with an el cheapo driver. I have some nimh cells charging right now so I can see if it will light with a fully charged cell. If not, then I'll be pretty disappointed.


Well, others have posted in that huge runtime thread about getting a few hours on a single cell, which is not too bad. I think the light definitely has repsectable output for the runtime, and especially for the price. However, if you want more, it's always possibel to pull out the driver, and just direct drive off of a 14500.


----------



## gilles44 (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it focusable ?


----------



## Skibane (Mar 27, 2007)

gilles44 said:


> Is it focusable ?



Yes, to a certain extent...


----------



## gilles44 (Mar 27, 2007)

Skibane said:


> Yes, to a certain extent...


Perhaps someone who already received it could answer or better, posts pictures.
Thanks.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 27, 2007)

*DX Cree'd Elly MXDL 1W upgrade*



Minjin said:


> I got mine today. Pretty pleased with it for the 10 bucks. The build quality definitely is a bit low but I like the design of the light. I really only have two problems with it.
> 
> First is that I'm a bit underwhelmed at the output. This is my first cree light and I was expecting a bit more. As it is, I don't think it really puts out much more light than either my Madmax Lite on 2aa or my L1P. Was I expecting too much? Or is it just going to have a really good runtime?



Mine arrived today.

It is not as bright as the one I Cree'd myself, from an Elly base. (x6! )

It is approx same measured brightness as L1P.

This is because the "Orange Peel" metal reflector diffuses the beam a bit, removing the grey ring, splodging the spot, which makes it slightly wider, thereby reducing central output.

So metal reflector, impression of lower output.

It works OK with nimh, charged up a month ago. Initial 1.18v under meter load. Similar current @ 1,105ma.

I understand from Kyle, with a previous e-mail, that they may be sacrificing some output for a longer RT.

I'll let you know whether mine exceeeds the 120 mins RT I achieved on my Cree'd Ellys later...


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 27, 2007)

Initially I was thrilled with this light. But further investigation has revealed a fatal flaw. It will NOT turn on when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V. This will leave you in the dark with NO warning. I suspect the light will STAY on but if you turn it off and tried to turn it back on again when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V it will not fire up again.

This is really not acceptable for a flashlight. In an alkaline (or NiMh) cell, there is still ample energy left when the voltage drops to 1.3V.

I wonder if factory installed 2AA circuit board instead of 1AA circuit board . With 2 rechargeables, this light screams and does not get hot either.

Unless you are willing to live with this restriction, you should look for other light. I can recommend the 1.3W Cree AA light even though its build quality is poor, it has great output and can run on half spent AA cells. I suspect the SSC MTE version would be even better one but I don't have personal experience with it. Both these Fenix look-alikes are close to $20 than $10 though.

At least on mine, focusing does not seem to worth much. When "unfocused", you lose the amount of light because the emitter is now putting some amount of light behind the reflector. When tightened beyond the tightest focus point, the hotspot diameter increases slightly.

- Vikas


----------



## Lobo (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a bit discouraging. Looking forward to the Kaidomain 10dollar cree reviews now, maybe there is some difference.

And curious about your remark that they might have installed a 2AA circuit board instead of 1AA, wonder if it is the case?


----------



## cage (Mar 27, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Initially I was thrilled with this light. But further investigation has revealed a fatal flaw. It will NOT turn on when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V. This will leave you in the dark with NO warning. I suspect the light will STAY on but if you turn it off and tried to turn it back on again when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V it will not fire up again.
> ...
> 
> - Vikas





mzzj said:


> There is a trick to modify Elly driverboard to start reliably every time with less than 0.8v input, all you need is NPN-transistor and one 1k resistor...


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1898528#post1898528


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 27, 2007)

*DX Cree'd Elly MXDL 1W upgrade*

That's strange, as mine will fire up on 1.18v, measured under load !!


----------



## Walt175 (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe they changed the driver so we could run li-ion without burning them out?


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 27, 2007)

*DX Cree'd Elly MXDL 1W upgrade*

I'll let you know whether mine exceeeds the 120 mins RT I achieved on my Cree'd Ellys later...

Three different 2,000 mah nimh batteries, same result.

RT=60 minutes only !!

That is half the RT with the Elly I modded with Cree.

The body does get warmer, perhaps I have a suspect one, what RT's do you get.

The Cree output is ok, swapping reflectors give higher reading, same as my modded ones.

Perhaps electronics are different, to the detriment of RT.

I have another one on the way, let's see what results I get with that one...

Second sample...much better

Higher output, similar to my modded Ellys & Crees.

RT similar, 100 mins.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a bit weird, I thought the two lights from kaidomain and DX was identical apart from the reflector and lens. But kaidomain states 3hours RT to 50% so there might actually be a difference in circuits also? Cant hardly wait for the reviews on the Elite from KD.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 27, 2007)

Lobo said:


> This is a bit weird, I thought the two lights from kaidomain and DX was identical apart from the reflector and lens. But kaidomain states 3hours RT to 50% so there might actually be a difference in circuits also? Cant hardly wait for the reviews on the Elite from KD.


They probably just tested the lights using different batteries. I've found that switching between NiMH, Cheap Alkaline, and Premium alkaline each gave different brightnesses and runtime.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 27, 2007)

I think KD states they uses Sanyo 2700mAh, but he couldnt get longer capacity using any other cell, AFAIK, and abvidledUK used 2000mAh NiMh so the runtime shouldnt differ THAT much. 3hours to 50% and 4hours to 25% is quite a difference to 1hours to what I presume is 50% or completely dead.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 27, 2007)

Lobo said:


> I think KD states they uses Sanyo 2700mAh, but he couldnt get longer capacity using any other cell, AFAIK, and abvidledUK used 2000mAh NiMh so the runtime shouldnt differ THAT much. 3hours to 50% and 4hours to 25% is quite a difference to 1hours to what I presume is 50% or completely dead.


Sorry about that, I completely missed the 6th page on this thread so didn't read about the runtime issues posted there. Yeah, voltage cutoff at 1.3V, what Vikas was saying, definitely does sound like it was meant for 2AA. That could translate to a runtime of 1 hour simply because the bulk of the battery capacity is simply not being touched. I know on my stock Elly, 2AA would start to cook the driver, the fact that this one seems to work well though is interesting. I wonder if the DX driver would hold up to a 3.0V battery, or a 3.7? If anyone has one of those already (my order apparently is getting held up due to some other items I ordered... grr...) doing a quick current test with just the "pill" and loose batteries using a multimeter would give us some interesting info. ie, current for 1 Cell, 2 Cell, 3V CR123, and (if the previous are all still reasonable) possibly a somewhat run-down LiIon. 

Certainly the reflector on the DX light is better, but the circuit issue sucks. I have some coming from both DX and Kai, so it looks like I will be transferring my reflectors from the DX light into the Kai lights (smoother, floodier beam than stock reflector, that looks slightly better for throw), and using the DX lights as mod hosts.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 27, 2007)

I still have to stop at a local radio shack and pick up 250V 10A fuse for my DMM until I can measure the current but my driving it with 1 vs 2 vs 3 rechargeable gave me the impression that it runs great on 2 cells but gets overdriven at 3 cells. With 2 AA, the output is stunning.

I can't wait until some enterprising CPFer starts building 2AA body tube for this light and makes it available for low low price of $39.99 each  Seriously, if the decimal point were to be moved one place left, I am in for couple.

- Vikas

P.S How does one take apart the switch mechanism on this light?


----------



## mchlwise (Mar 27, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> I can't wait until some enterprising CPFer starts building 2AA body tube for this light and makes it available for low low price of $39.99 each  Seriously, if the decimal point were to be moved one place left, I am in for couple.



Even better would be if someone takes the "3.0 volt 14500 cell" thread seriously and starts manufacturing them. Same voltage and output as 2AAs, for all our single AA lights! :naughty:


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 27, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> I still have to stop at a local radio shack and pick up 250V 10A fuse for my DMM until I can measure the current but my driving it with 1 vs 2 vs 3 rechargeable gave me the impression that it runs great on 2 cells but gets overdriven at 3 cells. With 2 AA, the output is stunning.
> 
> I can't wait until some enterprising CPFer starts building 2AA body tube for this light and makes it available for low low price of $39.99 each  Seriously, if the decimal point were to be moved one place left, I am in for couple.
> 
> ...


 
To take apart the switch mechanism, what you do is while pushing on the switch pull on the spring really hard with pliers or something. The most you would do is just stretch the spring as the spring is larger at the bottom and holds it in place so that you can't pull the spring out.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 27, 2007)

Has someone opened up the light and taken a look at the circuitry to confirm whether or not it is the normal Elly circuit or some other one.


----------



## GrnXnham (Mar 27, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Initially I was thrilled with this light. But further investigation has revealed a fatal flaw. It will NOT turn on when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V. This will leave you in the dark with NO warning. I suspect the light will STAY on but if you turn it off and tried to turn it back on again when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V it will not fire up again.



So even a fully charged NiMH battery won't work being only 1.2V?


----------



## Lobo (Mar 27, 2007)

GrnXnham said:


> So even a fully charged NiMH battery won't work being only 1.2V?


Fully charged NiMH are closer to 1,4V.
Cheers.


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 27, 2007)

To the people who have already received theirs ... when did it say that it shipped out?


----------



## ufokillerz (Mar 27, 2007)

i got the 8 i ordered today. all look to be good.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 27, 2007)

I got the order confirmation email on 3/23, but still hasn't been moved to Step 2.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 27, 2007)

I put fully charged 1600 NiMh battery and ran it for one hour. It was still pretty bright but as soon as I turned it off, it would not come back on.

This flashlight can NOT be given as gifts to unsuspecting friends :-(

- Vikas


----------



## Pook (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahhhhh no fair... I ordered one of these the day the went up on DX - still awaiting delivery


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 27, 2007)

Pook said:


> Ahhhhh no fair... I ordered one of these the day the went up on DX - still awaiting delivery



same here


----------



## Minjin (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I'm going to have to disagree with a few of the above posters. I just tried it with 2AA (using jumpers) and after a few minutes, it popped. Never really got all that hot. It looks like the driver circuit blew because I can apply 3v directly to the LED and it works. The whole light smells of smoke. :shakehead

I guess I'm forced to go to direct drive now and get some of those rechargeable lithium AAs. :laughing:


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah the Elly circuits were known to cut off at around what the people were stating. I have read that the cut off voltage for some are different than others. I really wish there was some way to mod the circuit to output a higher current to the led.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Mar 28, 2007)

Minjin said:


> I guess I'm forced to go to direct drive now and get some of those rechargeable lithium AAs. :laughing:


 
Sounds like a terrible accident!... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minjin (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are two pics of the driver circuit:












I think the culprit is the bubbly looking thing in the bottom right. :laughing:


----------



## x2x3x2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do the lights from Kai and DX both suffer from the 1.2V minimum power up voltage?
Btw, my original Elly did not have this minimum cut off.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 28, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Do the lights from Kai and DX both suffer from the 1.2V minimum power up voltage?
> Btw, my original Elly did not have this minimum cut off.


 
Dont think anyone has got the Elite from Kaidomain yet?


----------



## Skibane (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep, any part that looks "bubbly" is probably suspect...


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 28, 2007)

*DX Cree'd Elly MXDL 1W upgrade*

Second sample...much better

Higher output, similar to my own original modded Ellys & Crees from DX as separate parts.

RT similar, 100 mins.

So, no different really to modding it myself, beam slightly better with the new reflector.

(Except it was cheaper bought ready modded !!)


----------



## KevinCK (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: DX Cree'd Elly MXDL 1W upgrade*



abvidledUK said:


> Second sample...much better
> Higher output, similar to my own original modded Ellys & Crees from DX as separate parts.
> RT similar, 100 mins.
> So, no different really to modding it myself, beam slightly better with the new reflector.
> (Except it was cheaper bought ready modded !!)



So you're saying your first one was a dud? And that this 2nd one that arrived is performing more like expected?

Were both from DX? Mine should be arriving soon. Hope i get an un-dud one.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 28, 2007)

Received the "order delayed" email from DX today


----------



## Bertrik (Mar 28, 2007)

The circuit photo from a few posts back shows exactly the same parts as my original Elly, even the PCB numbers match up (there should be capacitor between the red and blue wire but I can't see it clearly).


----------



## oregon (Mar 28, 2007)

Got it today!

Works on cheap AA alkaline from the dollar store. Noticeably brighter with AA NIMH (Tenergy) with full charge and a few days rest.

Looks pretty darn good: deep textured reflector (centered LED), nice grippy diamond textured surfaces, consistenc shiny finish (heft feels like pot metal or aluminum and not steel but looks like stainless), no external sharp edges, o-rings where they should be, threads OK and positive clicky switch noise and feel. 

Lanyard too small for my massive paw. However, it would probably fit a child's hand.

I like it.

oregon


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 28, 2007)

Aw what the heck, ordered one!! This site is dangerous to the bank account!! 

At least it's about the price of a AA MiniMag and should be brighter. (must justify all torch expenses.. )


----------



## DNova (Mar 28, 2007)

I got mine today as well. It's my first proper LED flashlight (I have a bunch of those cheapos with 9, 12, 14, 28, whatever amount of 5mm LEDs which all suck) and I really like it. There's a small blemish in the finish right near the head but it doesn't bother me for $10 shipped from China. 

I love LEDs and I felt inadequate not owning any high power ones, and this was the perfect way to get started. I'm very happy with it for the price and output. And it really isn't a bad looking flashlight. I can't wait to play with it tonight after dark


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 28, 2007)

DNova said:


> .... I can't wait to play with it tonight after dark


Beamshots, beamshots!!


----------



## oregon (Mar 28, 2007)

HUGE difference in brightness depending on how tightly screwed down the reflector/lens/head is. Try unscrewing yours and see just what I mean. The electrical contact(s) must be hinky. 

Unscrewed the bottom, top and LED unit. Cleaned all threads with a cloth. Reassembled. No change in dicy brightness dependent on tighness of the top. Huh! Hmmmmm... Is there a short or is this simply better/worse contact with the battery?

Has anyone run this down?

oregon


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 28, 2007)

oregon said:


> HUGE difference in brightness depending on how tightly screwed down the reflector/lens/head is. Try unscrewing yours and see just what I mean. The electrical contact(s) must be hinky.
> 
> Unscrewed the bottom, top and LED unit. Cleaned all threads with a cloth. Reassembled. No change in dicy brightness dependent on tighness of the top. Huh! Hmmmmm... Is there a short or is this simply better/worse contact with the battery?
> 
> ...



So does unscrewing it make it brighter or dimmer?


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 28, 2007)

oregon said:


> HUGE difference in brightness depending on how tightly screwed down the reflector/lens/head is. Try unscrewing yours and see just what I mean. The electrical contact(s) must be hinky.
> 
> Unscrewed the bottom, top and LED unit. Cleaned all threads with a cloth. Reassembled. No change in dicy brightness dependent on tighness of the top. Huh! Hmmmmm... Is there a short or is this simply better/worse contact with the battery?
> 
> ...


Yes I had the same problem make sure the screw that the blue wire goes under is tight that wire must have a good contact, at least it worked for me good luck


----------



## cage (Mar 28, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Yes I had the same problem make sure the screw that the blue wire goes under is tight that wire must have a good contact, at least it worked for me good luck


 I had to make the negative wire longer so that it could be bent under the star.


----------



## GrnXnham (Mar 28, 2007)

oregon said:


> The electrical contact(s) must be hinky.



There you go again trying to confuse everyone with that "hinky" word!


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 28, 2007)

I ordered a couple of these and just got them in the mail today. One of them apparently came from the reject pile and it was noticeably dimmer than the others. When I started unscrewing the head, I noticed the dome of the LED rotating with the reflector! It appears the LED was off center when it was soldered to the star and the tight fit of the metal reflector was enough to shear the dome off. The threads on the tail cap of this particular unit also have room for improvement. It only takes 1/16th of a rotation to remove the tail cap when it is screwed on tightly. I’m not really bothered by these issues since I was planning to cannibalize the metal reflector from one of these lights for a higher power mod anyway  .


----------



## oregon (Mar 28, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> So does unscrewing it make it brighter or dimmer?


 
Unscrewing it even a tiny bit makes the light 1/2 as bright as when tight. The light brightens to full bright again with the top half-way off and as you further unscrew the top you get focusing aberrations. With the top off you have a bright candle but the tail clickie protrudes from the end so it won't tail stand.

With the top off a light touch with the tip of a pen on the blue wire recreates the dim/bright intensity changes exactly the same as tightening and loosening the top. Unfortunately, now I am blind from looking at the LED while toying with the blue wire. 

oregon


----------



## alphazeta (Mar 28, 2007)

Is everyone sure that this light won't power up when the battery's voltage drops below 1.2v? I'm only asking because I have been checking mine periodically & it only just now wouldn't turn back on. I just went and checked the cell on a bc-900 & it read 1.04volts left. 
I believe that mine turns on after it dips below 1.2v. can anyone else confirm if their light also turns on after their battery drops below 1.2 volts?

I was using a lacrosse 2400 nimh AA cell that was last charged a week ago. It has about ~8 cycles on it. 

At the moment, the only other cells I have are eneloops & powerex 2700. I'll try to test with one of those cells.


----------



## Nell (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got my three that I ordered. Bright they are, especially for the price. However on one of my tail caps, two threads are almost missing. Will have to contact with DX about that one. Of the three, the quality from one to the next is different. The originals were made like tanks. The three with Crees are just ok and are in need of a little more quality control. 

Maybe CPF members are ordering too many for the factory to QC every unit. My non cree units have a Quality Control sticker on the heads. The cree units do not. 

Overall I am happy with the output and the price. May have to do a little work to get them sorted out.


----------



## Abouna (Mar 29, 2007)

Does anyone have their Kai light yet? It's getting pretty long in the tooth.


----------



## oregon (Mar 29, 2007)

GrnXnham said:


> There you go again trying to confuse everyone with that "hinky" word!


 
I took a long and toubled pause before injecting this word into the fray. There is always, that is unless I've been drinking, a faint something telling me that someone somewhere is gaining on me in the vocabulary department. Losing the verbal foot race anxiety. 

I love the language enough to mess with it.

It is doubtful that I have any words not taken from movies like "The Fugitive" with Tonny Lee Jones.

From Webster's: "Etymology: alteration of argot _hincty_ suspicious
*slang:** nervous, jittery, suspicious"*

Had I used the word _ground fault_ you would have had nothing to say I suppose. Thanks for the fun. 

oregon


----------



## Vickers (Mar 29, 2007)

I received mine today. Initial impressions:

1. Mine has a few nicks in the finish. The o-ring disintegrated when I twisted off the cap to put in the battery.

2. Didn't work when I put a battery in it. Checked to make sure the battery was in right (it was), checked it in another flashlight, no dice. Checked the switch, it was OK.

3. Started to removed the head, and the LED started working. Took it apart and the two screws weren't down all the way so figured they were shorting out against the reflector. Screwed them in, and it works when you screw the head on all the way.

4. Pretty impressed with the light output, but MAN this thing is big for a AA flashlight.


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Mar 29, 2007)

Seeing the reports regarding the cree elly not turning on when voltage is below 1.3 volts make me think a bit as I have a few on order with DX and I didn't like that report so was on the line to cancel the order.

Since I have an unmodded elly here, I decided to put in a Monster Cable 2850MaH alkaline and just leave the light on for a couple hours until it was significantly dimmed. After 2 hours of leaving it on, it was dimm enought that I didn't blind myself looking directly into the led, but still bright enough to see in the dark. That's what I called good runtime on just one AA battery lol.

Anyway, after two hours I shut off the light and turned it back on but it wouldn't come on at all. Pulled the battery and tested the voltage and voltage on the DMM stated 1.23 volts. Left the battery out for an hour and tested the voltage again and it came to 1.34 volts. When I put it back in the elly and turned it on, it was fine. 

So I left it turned on for 10 minutes (light was dim, but it turned on), I turned it iff and back on again and it wouldn't turn on. Tested the battery and voltage was at 1.27 volts.

So seems it's the norm for the old elly and the new cree elly to not be able to turn on when the voltage is under 1.3 volts. Can anyone else verify these with thier unmodified ellys?


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 30, 2007)

Abouna said:


> Does anyone have their Kai light yet? It's getting pretty long in the tooth.


have not received from either one yet. when did you order yours?
DX told me mine was shipped on the 23rd.


----------



## rookie (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanx for the info and testing. It really helps as I was wondering if there was a new circuit in the Cree model or not.



IdiotsAbound said:


> Seeing the reports regarding the cree elly not turning on when voltage is below 1.3 volts make me think a bit as I have a few on order with DX and I didn't like that report so was on the line to cancel the order.
> 
> Since I have an unmodded elly here, I decided to put in a Monster Cable 2850MaH alkaline and just leave the light on for a couple hours until it was significantly dimmed. After 2 hours of leaving it on, it was dimm enought that I didn't blind myself looking directly into the led, but still bright enough to see in the dark. That's what I called good runtime on just one AA battery lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## rookie (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi,

I received the shipped notice from DX on 03/19, and received the light on yesterday, 03/28 in California.





senecaripple said:


> have not received from either one yet. when did you order yours?
> DX told me mine was shipped on the 23rd.


----------



## True (Mar 30, 2007)

IdiotsAbound said:


> Seeing the reports regarding the cree elly not turning on when voltage is below 1.3 volts make me think a bit as I have a few on order with DX and I didn't like that report so was on the line to cancel the order.


Some Ellys will turn on at 0.9v or so, others all the way above 1.3v. There is a fix to let it turn on at ~0.7v or so at this post:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1899558&postcount=501

Of course, for stock, it just depends on if you're lucky. I have an Elly that has only been modified with a Seoul; I'll turn it on and test power-on voltage once it drains down a bit. My Cree'd Ellys are on order / in the mail 

====

~40min, down to 1.25v on this cell and it still powers back up. Again, I'll keep you informed.

====

~80min, 1.2v. Still some great output. Powers on fine. I found another battery of similar capacity @1.17v, so I will continue with that one as I want to go to sleep sometime tonight. 

====

~95min, 1.03v. Wouldn't turn on. Put in, would turn on again, measured 1.05. So my cutoff is somewhere just shy of 1.05v. As you can see, I'm far below the 1.3v or 1.2v... just a hair higher than I would like, but by that time NiMH is going to drain rapidly anyway, so I don't have a problem with it. Still, an hour and a half of runtime - switching out to a battery that is more dead during that time - for a light this bright, with a usable beam, and cheap isn't bad.



oregon said:


> Unscrewing it makes it even a tiny bit makes the light 1/2 as bright as when tight. The light brightens to full bright again with the top half way off and as you further unscrew the top you get focusing aberrations. With the top off you have a bright candle but the tail clickie protrudes from the end so it won't tail stand.
> 
> With the top off a light touch with the tip of a pen on the blue wire recreates the dim/bright intensity changes exactly the same as tightening and loosening the top. Unfortunately, now I am blind from looking at the LED while toying with the blue wire.
> 
> oregon


Just make this blue wire connect to the body's ground - such as under the screw (if there isn't enough wire, just connect with some solder). The light should always be bright at that point, no matter where the head is as far as tightness.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 30, 2007)

I received my $9.99 DX light, today. Mine looks pretty good. The threads on the tail cap are pretty smooth, especially after adding some nyogel. This little sucker is pretty darn bright! Technology has come a long way in a very short time and it is amazing we can get such things for such a low price. Considering the cost of shipping and the cost of the LED, I don't see how they can be making money on these. I guess being made out of steel has something to do with the lower price.

I don't know how consistent the quality is, but I'd say this is a pretty darn good deal. I'll make a point of giving it plenty of use. If it holds up, I think this is a good contender for this years Christmas presents.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 30, 2007)

rookie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the shipped notice from DX on 03/19, and received the light on yesterday, 03/28 in California.


thanks, maybe mines will arrive shortly thereafter, I live on the eastcoast, so it may take a couple of days more, if all goes well with the mail.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 30, 2007)

Trashman said:


> I guess being made out of steel has something to do with the lower price.



The only steel in them is the two screws and the spring


----------



## johnny13oi (Mar 30, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> The only steel in them is the two screws and the spring



In other words, a REALLY good deal.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 30, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> The only steel in them is the two screws and the spring



You know, I never actually did the magnet test! Funny, I when I thought it was made of steel, I thought it was heavy, now that you've told me that it's made of aluminum, it's starting to feel lighter!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 30, 2007)

Got mine today. Very happy with it for the price.

I noticed when I click on the switch it doesn't turn on until I release it. And when it's on, if I press lightly on the switch, the light turns off momentarily. Is this a "reverse clickie"? I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## Malfuntion (Mar 30, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Got mine today. Very happy with it for the price.
> 
> I noticed when I click on the switch it doesn't turn on until I release it. And when it's on, if I press lightly on the switch, the light turns off momentarily. Is this a "reverse clickie"? I don't have any experience with them.



Yes Nathan that is an "reverse clickie".


----------



## Nake (Mar 30, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> thanks, maybe mines will arrive shortly thereafter, I live on the eastcoast, so it may take a couple of days more, if all goes well with the mail.


 
Mine was also shipped 3/19 and I received yesterday. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 30, 2007)

Nake said:


> Mine was also shipped 3/19 and I received yesterday. Patience grasshopper.


think my other orders will come before I am able to catch that mosquito with my chopstick?


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Mar 30, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> think my other orders will come before I am able to catch that mosquito with my chopstick?


 
Dunno. Did you order the chopstocks from DX? :lolsign:


----------



## copiertech (Mar 30, 2007)

mine flickers really badly and sometimes switches itself off. i`ll need to send it back


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 30, 2007)

I have no idea how much it will cost to send it back. It might be worth for modding such as direct driving it on rechargeable lithium.

- Vikas


----------



## Melven (Mar 30, 2007)

Abouna said:


> Does anyone have their Kai light yet? It's getting pretty long in the tooth.



I got an email from Kai today saying they will ship by the end of this week, so hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## SmithB (Mar 30, 2007)

I received two today. One is SIGNIFIGANTLY bluer in color than the other. One is white, one has a decided blue tint.

They're both pretty powerful for $10, so I'm happy.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 30, 2007)

IdiotsAbound said:


> Dunno. Did you order the chopstocks from DX? :lolsign:


no, not the chopsticks, the remote controled mosquito was ordered last july, finally arrived last week.


----------



## Minjin (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought about it, and I think I'm just going to call my light a loss and scavenge the parts.

Here is the first benefactor:







 

I had a Kroll on there before and this suits it so much better. I don't know why, but the clicky action somehow feels better on the Mag light (its a luxI, MadMax Lite). I like the lanyard, too (tough to see but its around my wrist in the pic). 

I'll use the Cree star somewhere else, probably my Electrolumens Blaster III.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 31, 2007)

Minjin,

Howdy neighbor.

That looks like an aluminum baseball bat :lolsign:


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 31, 2007)

Since one of mine arrived with a sheared off dome, it became an organ donor to my adjustable mod. The reflector turned out to be a perfect drop in replacement and the whole surgical operation took less than 5 minutes. Here's a shot of the transplanted reflector with the output dialed down to about 2 mA.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 31, 2007)

I figured that for 10 bucks it should not be bad. I figure I got my monies worth and it just happeded to be much better that what I thought. One for the wife and one for me.


----------



## oregon (Mar 31, 2007)

JeffW said:


> One for the wife and one for me.


 
Small world. 

I buy flashlights for my wife also. Funny, I don't ever seem to get around to telling her, showing them to her or giving them to her.  

Kidding, of course, but, uh um... you won't tell her will you...kidding again.

oregon


----------



## Luxson (Apr 2, 2007)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Initially I was thrilled with this light. But further investigation has revealed a fatal flaw. It will NOT turn on when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V. This will leave you in the dark with NO warning. I suspect the light will STAY on but if you turn it off and tried to turn it back on again when the battery voltage drops under 1.3V it will not fire up again.
> 
> This is really not acceptable for a flashlight. In an alkaline (or NiMh) cell, there is still ample energy left when the voltage drops to 1.3V.
> - Vikas



The reasons I got this light is because of its ability to be used as a true candle or lantern mood after screwing off the head. Was quite dissapointed after reading your report.

Just received mine today and was able to run it for 2.45hrs with a fully charge sanyo 2500mah AA. It still have plenty light left but was unable to turn on again after switching off.The battery voltage reads 0.9V.

I was pleased with the result and I wonder if the circuit is inconsistence in these light?


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 2, 2007)

I hear on another trend that the circuit doesn't shut down after the battery drops below 0.9V, it just won't turn on after you shut off the flashlight. It will run below 1.3V but it won't start below that voltage. I also hear that the circuit could take a while to turn on at low voltages.


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmm. Won't be as powerful as the L2D or P1D I was planning to buy, but... €7.5! That thing is *mine*!


----------



## Bertrik (Apr 2, 2007)

The reason that it keeps running even after the battery dips below the minimum startup voltage is that the switcher IC is 'bootstrapped'. It runs from it's own generated voltage.

The switcher IC is supposed to create a 5V voltage, but it can never achieve that because the LED is pulling the output voltage down to about 3.5V. This causes the switcher IC to run at maximum voltage boosting capability, essentially running out of specification. I think this maximum varies a bit between individual switcher IC's and this variation explains the differences in output between various Creed Elly's.


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 2, 2007)

Ordered it!
I plan on using a 2AA holder for it and run it at 2.4 volts. It's supposed to be much brighter at that voltage...


----------



## johnny13oi (Apr 2, 2007)

Fallingwater said:


> Ordered it!
> I plan on using a 2AA holder for it and run it at 2.4 volts. It's supposed to be much brighter at that voltage...



There have been many reports of frying the circuit board running it with two AA.


----------



## johnny13oi (Apr 2, 2007)

Bertrik said:


> The reason that it keeps running even after the battery dips below the minimum startup voltage is that the switcher IC is 'bootstrapped'. It runs from it's own generated voltage.
> 
> The switcher IC is supposed to create a 5V voltage, but it can never achieve that because the LED is pulling the output voltage down to about 3.5V. This causes the switcher IC to run at maximum voltage boosting capability, essentially running out of specification. I think this maximum varies a bit between individual switcher IC's and this variation explains the differences in output between various Creed Elly's.



So when you say running out of specification, would this mean that the life expectancy of these flashlights to be not long at all?


----------



## Bertrik (Apr 2, 2007)

Out-of-specification is perhaps a bit too strong (I don't know the exact part nr of the IC), but the switcher IC certainly seems to be running in a mode that it was not designed for. As long as the parts stay relatively cool, I don't think that the electronics will fail.


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 2, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> There have been many reports of frying the circuit board running it with two AA.


Oh. Darn. Well then let's hope mine is one of those that stop turning on at 0.9 volts rather than 1.3...

By the way: that site is wonderful! It's got stuff so cheap I can scarcely believe it.
I've been there ten minutes and already I have a shopping cart full of stuff, all for the equivalent of €20!
I'd better be careful if I don't wanna end up poor...


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 3, 2007)

I canceled the order. I didn't want to have to deal with the AA problem, and I found another Cree light on that site that's powered by a RCR123 for $13. I just hope they get more stock soon...


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 3, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> There have been many reports of frying the circuit board running it with two AA.



I had initially tried it on 2AA (NiMh) for a while. Later when I was actually able to measure the battery current, I no longer tried to run it on 2AA. The battery current was *way high* (over 2A for 2.4V).

- Vikas


----------



## Luxson (Apr 3, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> I hear on another trend that the circuit doesn't shut down after the battery drops below 0.9V, it just won't turn on after you shut off the flashlight. It will run below 1.3V but it won't start below that voltage. I also hear that the circuit could take a while to turn on at low voltages.


But after running for 2.30hrs, I was still able to turn off and back on without problem. Not too bad isn't it?


----------



## flavp5 (Apr 3, 2007)

I got mine today, perfect shape, o scratches or anything, and super nice for 9.99, This is my first Cree based light so of course im impressed


----------



## True (Apr 3, 2007)

I *still* haven't received mine. Should be in any time though (I hope) - supposedly it shipped some time ago.

My second order, though... no word at all on that one. I will check in a bit and hopefully everything will be marked as Shipped. I probably won't order from DX again.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 3, 2007)

True said:


> I *still* haven't received mine. Should be in any time though (I hope) - supposedly it shipped some time ago.
> 
> My second order, though... no word at all on that one. I will check in a bit and hopefully everything will be marked as Shipped. I probably won't order from DX again.


 
Why would you not order from DX again? It's not a quick process. I don't think they have much in the way of actual STOCKED products, between that fact and then having it sent from China, it's going to take awhile. I have about 3 different orders I'm waiting on but I know from companies like DX, Fifthunit, and other similar direct-from-China retailers that patience is something that you'll need to have. That's the tradeoff for such good prices.


----------



## True (Apr 4, 2007)

You answered my question in your own question - it isn't a quick process; therefore, the savings aren't worth the time I have to wait, especially considering the quality. Yeah, the wait might be temporary, and the 'savings' per se might be what prevails, but for the build quality... you get what you pay for.

My Elly was dropped for the first time today, and due to shoddy build quality, died. I fixed it, but should I have to do that after an inadvertent drop?

Maybe when I have time to have more fun, sure  But I use my lights constantly at work - usually more than one at once - and playing with these cheapos, even if some of them are bright, isn't worth the time when I need them right now, and I need them to survive.

But even when I want to play, I want to play right now


----------



## sparkysko (Apr 4, 2007)

True said:


> My Elly was dropped for the first time today, and due to shoddy build quality, died. I fixed it, but should I have to do that after an inadvertent drop?



Did the inductor fall off or short on something? What died, what did you do to fix it?


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 4, 2007)

I received my 3 today! :rock: Actually would have been yesterday, but nobody was home to sign for the registered package.  

I ordered 3 of them on 3/12 to give to my kids to have in their rooms as an emergency light, and to use for summer camping/knocking around/whatever. I wasn't expecting much, and just thought that for less than $10 bucks each for a Cree emitter running on a single AA, I wouldn't cry if they broke or lost it. 

I'm actually somewhat impressed by the lights. Sure, some of the machining is rough, the threads are coarse and sloppy, and the switches feel a little sticky sometimes. I've got a "Task Force" light that I bought off of B/S/T for $7 bucks, that sells new for $17 and as a Luxeon in it, that is comparable build quality. 

For under $10 bucks, I've got a solid-feeling, very bright, Cree emittered, useful as heck light that I would have been all kinds of impressed with before I found CPF and got spoiled by JetBeam, etc. 

:rock:


----------



## Melven (Apr 4, 2007)

My Kaidomain $9.49 light finally shipped! so hopefully I will see it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## beefbowl (Apr 6, 2007)

i am very impressed with deal extreme's service. my tail switch was not working well and it did not come with an o-ring. i emailed them and they offered to send me a new switch. the light works as advertised: bright, cheap, all on a single AA battery.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 6, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> I received my 3 today! :rock: Actually would have been yesterday, but nobody was home to sign for the registered package.
> 
> I ordered 3 of them on 3/12 to give to my kids to have in their rooms as an emergency light, and to use for summer camping/knocking around/whatever. I wasn't expecting much, and just thought that for less than $10 bucks each for a Cree emitter running on a single AA, I wouldn't cry if they broke or lost it.
> 
> ...


 
mchlwise, how would you compare the output with the L1D?


----------



## GrnXnham (Apr 9, 2007)

I got my two today. I noticed there is some variation when it comes to the voltage cut-off.

1st I pulled the slightly used NiMH out of my L1T and put it in each of the DX lights. One would light--the other would not. I then put new alkalines in them both and they both fired up. The two lights appear to be both brighter and whiter than my Fenix L1T or my Fenix L2T.

It's amazing that you can get that much light from 1 AA!

The tail clickys are a little more funky feeling than the Fenix lights and the O-rings are pretty bad but what do you expect from a $10 light? At least it has a textured reflector.

Can't wait for dark for more testing but for now I'd say that I'd buy again.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 9, 2007)

Mine was ordered in late March and it still hasn't shipped.. oh well


----------



## Nathan (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine took more than 2 weeks to get to CA. Give it some time.


----------



## mikeh (Apr 10, 2007)

I ordered 18 March and it still hasn't shipped, despite showing as "in stock" long after I ordered. But i since ordered a 'RISTOFT' , put in my own cree and a direct-drive li-ion. Sweet!


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 10, 2007)

Lobo said:


> mchlwise, how would you compare the output with the L1D?



Sorry, hadn't seen the thread for a couple days. 

I'll have to pay more attention tonight, when it's dark again and I can really pay attention to comparing. When I first got it and had it outside playing, I had my L1Dce with me too. As I recall, they're not quite as bright as the L1D, and they don't throw quite as well, but they're a little less green, and more floody. This could be considered a "bug" or a "feature" depending on your point of view. They still throw quite well, and are at least comparable with a JetBeam C-LE, if not better.


----------



## moon lander (Apr 10, 2007)

got glass lenses from kaidomain today!


----------



## Lobo (Apr 10, 2007)

mchlwise said:


> Sorry, hadn't seen the thread for a couple days.
> 
> I'll have to pay more attention tonight, when it's dark again and I can really pay attention to comparing. When I first got it and had it outside playing, I had my L1Dce with me too. As I recall, they're not quite as bright as the L1D, and they don't throw quite as well, but they're a little less green, and more floody. This could be considered a "bug" or a "feature" depending on your point of view. They still throw quite well, and are at least comparable with a JetBeam C-LE, if not better.


 
Thanks for the answere and no worries, I had even forgot I asked.


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> got glass lenses from kaidomain today!



 How'd you do that?!


----------



## moon lander (Apr 10, 2007)

glass lenses for elly/lorsund 
quality isnt bad or good, just plain widow glass, slightly turquoise when viewed from the side, probably better than plastic.


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> got glass lenses from kaidomain today!


mine came cracked


----------



## Nake (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> glass lenses for elly/lorsund
> quality isnt bad or good, just plain widow glass, slightly turquoise when viewed from the side, probably better than plastic.


 
How do you find those on the KD website. I searched with different terms...nothing.


----------



## moon lander (Apr 10, 2007)

Nake said:


> How do you find those on the KD website. I searched with different terms...nothing.



did the hyperlink work? click above where it says "glass lenses for elly/lorsund" in blue. if not, its in their special orders section.


----------



## Nake (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> did the hyperlink work? click above where it says "glass lenses for elly/lorsund" in blue. if not, its in their special orders section.


 
The link worked, I just can't find it on the website. Special orders, I'll try it.


----------



## moon lander (Apr 10, 2007)

Nake said:


> The link worked, I just can't find it on the website. Special orders, I'll try it.



where does the link take you? works for me but the page has a pic of the flashlight, head on.


----------



## Nake (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> where does the link take you? works for me but the page has a pic of the flashlight, head on.


 
Same place for me.


----------



## Melven (Apr 10, 2007)

Has anyone received their Kaidomain flashlight yet?


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 10, 2007)

Melven said:


> Has anyone received their Kaidomain flashlight yet?


I got mine a couple of weeks ago, but my glass came cracked.


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> where does the link take you? works for me but the page has a pic of the flashlight, head on.



I ordered 2.  By the way, it's a 2-pack of lenses, so I'll be getting 4, for my 3 lights. 

:rock:


----------



## lowatts (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> glass lenses for elly/lorsund
> quality isnt bad or good, just plain widow glass, slightly turquoise when viewed from the side, probably better than plastic.


That's not turquoise, it's special diffraction glass that optomizes photon transmission :lolsign:


----------



## moon lander (Apr 10, 2007)

lowatts said:


> That's not turquoise, it's special diffraction glass that optomizes photon transmission :lolsign:



ok, to be fair, i know absolutely nothing about glass, so who knows? they were slightly chipped around the edges but the edges hide under the bezel, so no problem there. now where does one find AR coating solution?


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 10, 2007)

Melven said:


> Has anyone received their Kaidomain flashlight yet?



Got mine it was great for two days then it jumped out of my pocket on to the concrete floor and died :scowl:


----------



## sparkysko (Apr 10, 2007)

I got my lenses. Cancelled my order for the light (eternal backorder). They look just like normal glass lenses. The edges are a bit rough, but I'd imagine you wouldn't see that anyways when it's in the light. Took a blowtorch to it to smooth the edge out. Worked, but then my dumb self let it cool down too quick and it cracked. Then I blowtorched it some more to melt the crack, and now it's a blob of glass. I also tried sanding the sides down. Doesn't seem to do much but get glass powder all over your hand, lol.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 10, 2007)

sparkysko said:


> Then I blowtorched it some more to melt the crack, and now it's a blob of glass. lol.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lowatts (Apr 10, 2007)

moon lander said:


> ok, to be fair, i know absolutely nothing about glass, so who knows? they were slightly chipped around the edges but the edges hide under the bezel, so no problem there. now where does one find AR coating solution?


moon lander - I was just kidding about the funny glass, not referring to what you said, sorry about not being clear (no pun intended)


----------



## lowatts (Apr 10, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I have to give sparksko credit though, that's taking light modding to a new level  If we could just get that molten glass to the right shape for focus...


----------



## moon lander (Apr 10, 2007)

lowatts said:


> moon lander - I was just kidding about the funny glass, not referring to what you said, sorry about not being clear (no pun intended)



no prob! the "lol" gave it away but for a couple of seconds i was like "yes! diffraction glass!"


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 13, 2007)

DX is now selling these for $10.49, but they have changed the lens to glass. I know most of you would prefer glass, though I would honestly be just as happy with plastic in case I dropped the light on a hard surface.


----------



## Fluffster (Apr 13, 2007)

mmmflashlights said:


> DX is now selling these for $10.49, but they have changed the lens to glass. I know most of you would prefer glass, though I would honestly be just as happy with plastic in case I dropped the light on a hard surface.


If anyone is seriously concerned about this, I have five plastic lenses I could give you 
PM if you need one.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 13, 2007)

Fluffster said:


> If anyone is seriously concerned about this, I have five plastic lenses I could give you
> PM if you need one.


 
Thanks for the offer. I'm ok with glass, that is until it breaks  . I could probably just scavenge a plastic lens out of one of my really cheap lights if it does break. If you were in the U.S. I'd probably have taken you up on the offer though.


----------



## david_winstanley (Apr 26, 2007)

got mine today --- was U/S


----------



## customh (Apr 26, 2007)

U/S?


----------



## sparkysko (Apr 26, 2007)

david_winstanley said:


> got mine today --- was U/S



wtf is U/S?


----------



## frasera (Apr 26, 2007)

any confirmation on safety? cheapo chinese products with plastic can have lead used in the plasticizer or whatever. or it could be  PBDEs or phthalates like in those banned childrens toys. who knows, its shady stuff in china.

i wouldn't hand these out to your kids like one guy posted about doing.


----------



## jur (Apr 26, 2007)

Has this one been reviewed?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 26, 2007)

Biggest piece of crap ever. The reflector is made of metal, so, like a metal washer the perimeter of the opening is conductive. The light employs no resting point for the reflector, so when you screw in the reflector, it sits on the conductive pads of the LED, shorting it out. I trimmed out the little plastic piece used for keeping a bag of bread closed to use as a shim. This works.. but ghetto. 

When you tighten down the reflector assembly, it shuts off, meaning that the the bottom of reflector shorted out the LED and current input rises to ~4A.

It draws about 0.75A from nearly full eneloop that's sat around for a few weeks and I'd say the output is visually comparable to Minimag 2AA LED with ceiling bounce.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 27, 2007)

i disagree about the dx $10 cree light being a piece of crap. i tested it out tonight cause i FINALLY got it in today. it is a great deal for $10. i think it's great to have an edc where if i leave it at work or a resturaunt, it's not the end of the world. it's a great gift to get friends enlightened or keep in us flashaholics gloveboxes (or purses if we have any women here).

it is identical in hotspot and spill to my fenix 2aa cree on medium. someone else made comparision to 2aa magled. yes it is about as bright although i couldn't do a side by side. it has better hotspot than minimag, less spill maybe? not bad considering it's costing you half as much on the batteries but getting the same runtime. and cost you less than half when you buy it. 

as far as looks , yes it could be a little more slick looking like the fenix but i must go back to the "well it was only ten bucks" excuse. cant wait for kiadomains $10 cree to come in . not to mention my stunner p4, ha ha ha!

overall lumens estimate 50, but i refer to my fenix medium comment with more conviction. 

any other opinions on the light?


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 27, 2007)

i keep one in my car along with a fenix l2d cree edition and a fresh pack of l91 lithiums. great light, gave out 5 as gifts.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 27, 2007)

I finally received mine a couple days ago after waiting a month, no problems as of yet with the reflector shorting anything out on mine. Maybe those having this problem are able to thread the reflector further in? I hate that it's as bulky as it is for a single AA light, but otherwise it's a decent light. Not quite as bright as I was hoping, but then my point of comparison is a Cree'd Ristoft running on an 18650 which is very bright. The soldering of the leads is pretty sloppy, but it doesn't look bad enough to be an issue and I haven't messed with them as of yet. Both screws holding the Cree star in are stripped to the point of probably being unable to being turned, so that sucks.... Reflector is impressive quality for a $10 light w/Cree, though I'd be just as happy with a simple plastic reflector for the brighter hotspot. Machining is average, better than some cheap lights I have, worse than others. Finish is average, there are some flaws in the paint but it looks good from a few feet away. The head on mine doesn't thread in straight, but it's not enough to affect the beam at all so it's more of a cosmetic issue. Not the greatest light but still well worth $10. Would be a good light for a gift, good introduction to someone that doesn't know anymore than incandescent or much more basic LED flashlights, etc.


----------



## Snow (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got mine today and it's just "meh." It flickers and goes dim when I tighten the head. I soldered the blue wire to the screw but it still goes dim when I tighten the head all the way. I tried to tighten the screw a bit but it's too soft and wants to strip. As soon as I can get a better screw, I'll probably fix it once and for all. I've gotta say though, it blows away my 1AA River Rock light. I still prefer the RR's body though. Maybe a swap is in order?


----------



## GrnXnham (Apr 27, 2007)

Gotta disagree with a lot of people here that this light would make a good gift for a non-flashaholic.

This light doesn't dim over time--it simply stops working when the battery voltage gets below a certain point.

The 1st time a non-CPFer uses it and the voltage drops below the cut-off point, the light will be thrown away. A non-flashaholic will assume that the light is broken since it will suddenly not light at all instead of slowly dimming over time like most lights.

No one will figure out that a slightly used battery will cause the light to not turn on at all. Some people may even think the "bulb" is burned out!

Worthless as a gift unless you are giving it to another flashaholic!


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 27, 2007)

GrnXnham said:


> The 1st time a non-CPFer uses it and the voltage drops below the cut-off point, the light will be thrown away.


 
I think you're making out the average person to be dumber than they really are. I think most people would be wise enough to try a new battery before just throwing a flashlight away. I do agree that the low voltage cutoff is a poor design and it would be better if it cut off at least at a voltage where the light was noticeably dimmed, but it's not enough of a problem that I would be afraid to give it to someone less interested in flashlights.


----------



## johnny13oi (Apr 27, 2007)

People seem to be bashing on this flashlight a lot. I don't know about you guys, but for 10 bucks ... this is one hell of a flashlight and has been my favorite one. (I don't own anything expensive though in terms of flashlights)


----------



## Meduza (Apr 27, 2007)

all that would be needed to correct the problem would be if kyle could get the mosfet changed to a transistor with a lower gate voltage, the rest of the circut works fine below 0.7v, but the mosfet do not open below that.

There is small standard transistors that only have 0.3-0.4v gate voltage, there is not much current or voltage in this, so a regular transistor should work instead of a mosfet.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 27, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> People seem to be bashing on this flashlight a lot. I don't know about you guys, but for 10 bucks ... this is one hell of a flashlight and has been my favorite one. (I don't own anything expensive though in terms of flashlights)



Mine actually shorts out when you tighten down the bezel.


----------



## larry2 (Apr 27, 2007)

i got mine earlier this week
it's not working....


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 27, 2007)

larry2 said:


> i got mine earlier this week
> it's not working....



Try unscrewing the head a bit. I bet it's the contact shorting out the LED.


----------



## LightJaguar (Apr 27, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. So far so good, not bad for $10 bucks. When I unscrew the head a couple turns the beam becomes focused and it looks much better. The drawback is that the head is loose and it rattles if you shake it. I might use some electrical tape or teflon tape to fix that. I will probably resolder the wire leads because right now they look like they might fall apart at any time. If I can figure out how to do the mod so tha it will turn on in low voltage I will do it. This flashlight will become the "grunt" of my work lights.


----------



## GrnXnham (Apr 27, 2007)

mmmflashlights said:


> I think you're making out the average person to be dumber than they really are.



Nope.

It's just that the people that I KNOW are dumber than the people that YOU KNOW!


----------



## moon lander (Apr 27, 2007)

the reflector is metal and conductive, so when you tighten the head down all the way, it connects the positive to the negative, shorting it out (no light). use 4 wraps of teflon tape ($.99 at true value) and the head will sit happily unscrewed a few turns from the bottom. gives a better beam too.


----------



## larry2 (Apr 27, 2007)

handlo-i tried unscrewing the head a little bit, and totally off
it still doesn't work


----------



## Curious_character (Apr 29, 2007)

I finally got a couple today, and was a bit surprised. Even though they look identical to the Elly except for the OP reflector, they're not just an Elly with a Cree. I modded an Elly with a Cree, and two with SSC emitters. The new DX light is considerably dimmer than the Cree-modded Elly, but battery current measurements show they have the same efficiency (lumens out per watt from the battery). So the DX should run proportionately longer than the modded Elly. Here are some numbers. Lumen measurements were done with a Quickbeam light box and, although they might not be absolutely accurate, they accurately show the relative light outputs. Current was measured with a low voltage drop ammeter (about 10 mV/amp). I used the same battery for the DX and modded Elly light output and current measurements.

Original Elly: About 18 lumens. Didn't measure the current.
Elly modded with Cree, running from a pretty freshly charged NiMH cell: about 56 lumens. Battery current 1.6 amps.
DX: about 35 lumens. Battery current 1.0 amp.

The beam pattern of the DX with OP reflector is very similar to the Ellys I modded with a SSC emitter. The Cree-Modded Elly has a well defined hot spot.

c_c


----------



## eebowler (May 6, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> I finally got a couple today, and was a bit surprised. Even though they look identical to the Elly except for the OP reflector, they're not just an Elly with a Cree. I modded an Elly with a Cree, and two with SSC emitters. The new DX light is considerably dimmer than the Cree-modded Elly



I read so many posts in the begining that this light is so bright and when I got mine, I was disspointed. It's as bright as my L2P head with 1AA body and no more. One good thing though, it was ordered on the 11th April for $9.99 and came with a glass window.


----------

